# Park & Ride / City Access



## 105963 (Jul 18, 2007)

We wish to visit York, Chester,Edinburgh etc. Are there any sites within reasonable walking distance to bus,train or park and ride. Any other places of interest where we do not need to leave site with good transport or easy driving access. Any recs or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Edinburgh CC site and Edinburgh CCC Mortonhall site are only a short walking distance for bus route into city centre.

Rusty


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you checked out http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk ?


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Rowntree Park CC Site at york is within walking distance to the town centre...............................trouble is, it's always fully booked!!!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I know you are asking for sites with access to transport for towns, however, the park and ride at York is excellent and has motorhome parking. You do have to go to the attendants office to get him to open the barrier but it was not problem when I was there two years ago.
Ian


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Witches craig, at Stirling, bus will pass the Wallace monument on the way into Stirling and Stirling castle about 15 min journey.

Craigtoun meadows, St.Andrews - bus stop right outside the entrance.


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2008)

Cherry Hinton CC site at Cambridge is a 5 minute walk to a bus stop which takes you into the city centre(about 3 miles from the site). Nice site set in an old quarry. Pleanty of pubs about 5 minutes away too.

Jin


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

CC at Cheshire Oaks. I personally haven't stayed on there but my mother in law has on several occasions and have visited her whilst there. Bus to go to Chester, walking distance to Chesire Oaks and just up the motorway to Liverpool if that should take your fancy.

There are 2 park and rides on the ouskirts of chester - the wrexham road one(not in wrexham), just off the A55, has spaces for Larger vehicles on the left with no barrier. Not sure whether you are able to stay overnight there though. The other one is off the A55 also further up the A55 towards Liverpool(actually the next junction) but unfortunately I don't know the name of that one. May be worth a call.

Chester City Council,
The Forum Buildings,
Chester,
CH1 2HS 
Tel: 01244 324 324


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

CCC site at Oxford is right by a park and ride scheme. Just walk out of the site and across the road to get to the car park. Walk through the car park to the bus and straight into Oxford. Bus goes every 10-15 minutes and it is dead easy and quick. It is also an easy level cycle from there into the city centre.

CC site at Baltic Wharf, Cumberland Road, Bristol is also right in the centre of the town and is easy to use. It has a water ferry tom the city centre and access to cycle paths. It also has an open-topped tourist bus which stops adjacent to the site and you can get discounted tickets for that bus from the site.

CCC site at Moreton, just north of Weymouth is also right next to the train station to Weymouth and Dorchester and was a lovely place to stay.

We have stayed in all 3 of these and they are ideally suited if you do not want to move the MH once sited.


----------

